# Word - Nach Abschnittwechsel stimmt Seitenanzahl nicht mehr



## Briefkasten (9. Oktober 2006)

Hallo,

ich hab ein Worddokument das ca so aussieht:

blabalbalalbaöb
balbjalbabljlabl
balbalbalblalbal

spalte1 spalte2
spalte1 spalte2

balbalblablalb
blablalblalb
balblalbalba

Das Problem ist allerdings das nach den Spalten die Seitenanzahl in der Kopf und Fußzeile nicht mehr stimmt. Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass es mit dem Abschnittwechsel zu tun. Wisst ihr was ich dagegen tun kann?

mfg


----------



## Nico Graichen (9. Oktober 2006)

Hi,

Folgende Vorgehensweise:
Auf der Seite, ab der die Seitenzahl falsch ist, die Kopfzeile öffnen. in der ToolBox "Kopf- und Fußzeilen" auf den Button "Seitenzahlen formatieren" klicken. Im erschienen Dialog die Auswahl auf "Fortsetzen vom vorherigen Abschnitt" wählen und mit OK bestätigen.
--> in der Kopfzeile steht eine 6


----------

